# Running a SCO OpenServer binary under FreeBSD 8



## da49 (Mar 1, 2010)

Problem with run Microfocos cobol file in freeBSD 8.0
this file compiled in sco openserver Ver 4 release 3.2


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Mar 1, 2010)

da49 said:
			
		

> Problem with run Microfocos cobol file in freeBSD 8.0
> this file compiled in sco openserver Ver 4 release 3.2



I'm guessing you want to run a binary which ran on OpenServer? This MIGHT be possible, using iBSC2. Have you got the ibcs2 klds loaded?
If not edit /boot/loader.conf  Add lines

```
ibcs2_load=â€YESâ€
ibcs2_coff_load=â€YESâ€
```
After a reboot kldstat should show ibcs2.ko and ibcs2_coff.ko loaded.

If that doesn't do it report back with detailed error messages.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 1, 2010)

You don't need to reboot, just load the modules manually:

```
# kldload ibcs2
# kldload ibcs2_coff
```


----------



## da49 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Run MF Cobol file (exec under sco openserver 5)*



			
				michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you want to run a binary which ran on OpenServer? This MIGHT be possible, using iBSC2...



Thank for your response
I want to run the "mf cobol" file (the execution file) under FreeBSD 8.0 but
this message is shown:

```
Segmentation fault
```
Ofcourse this file run under sco openserver 5.0.7
Please! Help me to run mf cobol file


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm, segfault. Usually it's traditional to suggest 'borrowing' the OpenServer libraries that MF Cobol uses. However, it (MF Cobol) MIGHT be statically linked. Try it and see.

Furthermore (oh er missus) there's the 'bombs out on socksys' problem. What's that? It's the manifestation of a long standing bug in iBCS2. You need to create some directories and files to 'fake' some features of OpenServer:
Create these directories: /usr/compat/ibcs2 then 
/usr/compat/ibcs2/dev
Now make an empty file called null in .../dev

```
touch null
```
Now create these links

```
ln -fs /dev/null X0R 
ln -fs socksys nfsd 
ln -fs /dev/null socksys
```

Hope this help.


----------



## da49 (Mar 8, 2010)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> ...Now make an empty file called null in .../dev
> 
> ```
> touch null
> ...



It's no good.
I did these works but the "executed mf cobol file" didn't run correctly and the same message displayed.
I make a directory: "/usr/user02" => this directory was in SCO OpenServer 5.0.7
and I copyed cobol library in this path: "/usr/lib/cobol" => this directory was in SCO OpenServer 5.0.7
also I copyed run time file from SCO 5.0.7 to "/usr/bin" <= {cob; cobol; cobrun ...}
when I run "./usr/bin/cob" on freebsd 8.0 then the following message is appeard:
"Abort"
but when I run "./usr/bin/cob" on SCO 5.0.7 then the following message is appeard"
"I see no work." => main to: "this Installation is work success"
I think that the errore message "Segmentation fault" is appeare for uncopatibility FreeBSD 8.0 with SCO Open Server 5.0.7 for running mf cobol files.


----------



## da49 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Problem with running mf cobol file*

I cann't run mf cobol [exec] file on FreeBSD 8.0;
This execution MicroFocos Cobol file compiled on SCO OpenServer Release 3.2 Version 4.x and
it was ran in SCO Open Server Release 3.2 Version 5.0.7;
I made a directory in this path "/usr/user02" and copy the mf cobol file to it, also this directory was in SCO OpenServer 5.0.7 at the same path;
and I copyed cobol library from SCO 5.0.7 in FreeBSD 8.0 to "/usr/lib/cobol" ;also this directory was in SCO OpenServer 5.0.7 at the same path
also I copyed the "run time" _(exec)_ file from SCO 5.0.7 in FreeBSD 8.0 to "/usr/bin" <={cob; cobol; cobrun ...}
then I ran "./usr/bin/cob" on freebsd 8.0 but the following message was appeard:
"Abort"
whoevere I run "./usr/bin/cob" on SCO 5.0.7 then the following message is appeard"
"I see no work." 
this message main to: "this Installation is work success";
and I went to "/usr/user02" and run the mf cobol file; then it didn't run and this message was apeare:
"Segmentation fault"
I think that the errore message  is appeare for uncompatibility FreeBSD 8.0 with SCO Open Server 5.0.7 for running mf cobol files.
Please! Help me to run Micro Focos COBOL file in FreeBSD 8.0


----------



## kitaman (Mar 11, 2010)

Which file do you have? How much of the compiler and run-time you need will depend on whether you have a .int, or a .gnt or a .exe.
If you have the source code, you might consider downloading opencobol vsn 1.1 at opencobol.org.
The version of SCO that this came from is not OpenServer, but SCO Unix, and dates back to 1992.


----------

